# Last Call - Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - Late January - Few Slots Lef



## olajideparis (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey V.I'ers,

I am going to be having some insanely discounted string sessions with an amazing chamber string ensemble at a studio in Tbilisi. Details are on the site, please shoot me an e-mail or PM with any questions.

Have a great day everybody!

O.P.


----------



## teraslasch (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Brass Recordings at Georgian Film Studio*

This looks like an amazing opportunity, can't wait to have this session!


----------



## olajideparis (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Brass Recordings at Georgian Film Studio*

Thanks, really looking forward to working with you and recording your music.


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings at Georgian Film Studio*

Brass sessions are all sold out, but I do have some sessions with an amazing chamber strings ensemble (4,4,3,2,1) available at a crazily low introductory price. Check out the link for more information>


O.P.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh good grief, I would love to have my music recorded by your orchestra. I can't afford anything like that, but I wish you great success!


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings At Georgian Film Studio - Introductory Pricing*

Thanks for the well wishes. Here is a great video of Georgian Sinfonietta performing Vivaldi's Concerto for 4 Violins and Cello in B minor.

http://bit.ly/1wv4DmE


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings at Georgian Film Studio*



olajideparis @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> Brass sessions are all sold out, but I do have some sessions with an amazing chamber strings ensemble (4,4,3,2,1) available at a crazily low introductory price. Check out the link for more information>
> 
> http://bit.ly/1DN5xuP
> 
> O.P.



That was good!

Mahlon


----------



## DavidAdeyemi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings At Georgian Film Studio - Introductory Pricing*

Hmmmmmm..................very interesting.....and a tempting rate I must say....


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings At Bravo Records - Introductory Pricing*

Yes they are and there are only a few timeslots left. There have been some logistical changes and we are now at a studio in the center of Tbilisi, so now not only do we have great strings but an SSL console, SSL A/D converters and a great collection of mics to capture the performances.

I've posted the news on the site here: http://bit.ly/GSinfonietta


----------



## franto (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings At Bravo Records - Introductory Pricing*

This looks very interesting, I wish I have client for this


----------



## RiVeTeD (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings At Bravo Records - Introductory Pricing*

If the brass is all gone will there be another session/time later?


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Georgian Sinfonietta String Recordings At Bravo Records - Introductory Pricing*

There is a small chance there might be some more brass sessions but the strings are definitely a one time deal only. I have a few slots in late November and one in December. After the new year all recordings will be full price.


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 19, 2014)

Here is a video of Georgian Sinfonietta performing Beethoven's overture to prometheus in the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. http://bit.ly/11w5YhA


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Record with 14 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - Few Slots Available*

Has this expired? Error 404.

Massively tempting, but I'm not sure I have the time to get a nice, presentable set of sheet music from my MIDI orchestration before December.

Price is not to be sniffed at obviously, so if there's any space left I'll see if I can get something ready.


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Record with 14 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - Few Slots Available*

Well the good news is due to the Sinfonietta's concert schedule we're moving most of the dates to January so you have plenty of time now.


----------



## teraslasch (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Record with 14 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - Few Slots Available*

That's great news, am looking forward to booking a session in Jan! _-)


----------



## olajideparis (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey everybody, so I've added some more slots in late January to record with the Georgian Sinfonietta, but they are going pretty fast so there are only a few more available. You can get more information about the Sinfonietta, studio and recording sessions here: http://bit.ly/GSinfonietta 

Happy Holidays 

O.P


----------



## jdawg (Dec 23, 2014)

:roll:


----------



## olajideparis (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - January - Few Slots Left*

Well, I do bump the thread from time to time to make sure people know about the deal. As much time as I've spent on this forum over the years once a thread is off the main page I myself don't even know how to find it once it's not active so I've made a point to keep it visible until the promo is over or all the slots are sold, which they very nearly are.

While the thread itself is not very active, people PM or e-mail me for more info when they see the post and most of the ones that do book a session, so that tells me that this is something that is valuable to the community. I can see how it can come across as "spammy" though in fairness I did speak to Frederick Russ about my promo and made a donation to VI-Control. If he or another moderator feels I need to pay up again, I'm sure they will contact me and I will be happy to do so.

VI-Control has be a tremendous resource to me over the years and this round of discounted sessions is a great way for me to give back to the community and extend an opportunity to my fellow composers to have their music played by live musicians which is one of the most rewarding and inspiring experiences that a composer can have.

Happy Holidays
O.P.


----------



## mgtube (Dec 23, 2014)

jdawg @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Strange how this thread pops up on the news feed daily, even though no one new is commenting on it. Deleting and reposting replies to alter the front page news feed is a little bit spammy.



Honestly, what were you expecting from a commercial announcements page? :lol:

@olajideparis I've got a couple of buddies who might be interested in your offer. I'll let them know and hopefully you'll fill up the remaining slots :wink:


----------



## olajideparis (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - January - Few Slots Left*

Thanks @mgtube - would appreciate you passing on the word!

O.P.


----------



## franto (Dec 26, 2014)

Will you do recordings also in February and next months as well? If yes, will price stay same? Thank you!


----------



## olajideparis (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - January - Few Slots Left*

There will definitely be more recordings with the Sinfonietta after January but not at this price point. 

O.P.


----------



## Samuel Narboni (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - January - Few Slots Left*

For me session is reserved.
Contact very nice and reactive on Facebook.


----------



## olajideparis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - January - Few Slots Left*

Thanks for the compliment. Really looking forward to working with you.

Happy Holidays!

O.P.


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - January - Few Slots Left*

I recently contracted with Olajide for brass sessions and I highly recommend his services. He was incredibly communicative and thorough in making sure everything was precise and of top quality. The recordings sound great and I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## olajideparis (Jan 1, 2015)

I had a blast working on your project, it was a great experience for the musicians and staff as well. You gave us all a run for our money so we're glad that you were happy with the end result. Hopefully we can hook up again on something else in the future. 

Happy Holidays! 
O.P.


----------



## olajideparis (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Record with 15 Piece Chamber String Orchestra - From $500 - Late January - Few Slots Left*

Here is a short piece that was recorded with the sinfonietta for a documentary project a while back. https://soundcloud.com/olajideparis/ami-mix-1-54

O.P.


----------



## Alastair (Jan 1, 2015)

When is the deadline for this? Considering it if I can get the funding for a game soundtrack I'm doing.


----------



## olajideparis (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Alastair, 

Depending on how much time you need I have sessions available on the 21st, 29th and 30th, though I don't know how much longer those sessions will be available as I have already been in contact with a few people who are interested. If you like PM me with your e-mail address and I can send you some additional information and keep you up to date with bookings. 

Happy New Year! 

O.P.


----------



## olajideparis (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey everybody, just a heads up. I have a couple slots left for the late January sessions on the 30th and 31st.

A couple of composers have shared an hour session with a friend which helps cut the expense as well as lessens the amount of music that needs to be prepared, so that is an option as well but you have to find your own partner. 

I realize that is not a lot of time to prep for the session so we are offering discounted rates on orchestration as well for those who need it.

For more information check out the page here: http://bit.ly/GSinfonietta 

Happy New Year 
O.P.


----------

